# Alicante Toddler groups/Summer activites



## irenemcl (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
We have just moved to the San Juan area of Alicante with our 4 young children and would like to meet other families. We are starting our 6 year old and 4 year old in the local school in September and want them to meet some other children before then. Does anyone know of any groups we could join in the Alicante area?Or is there much going on in the Summer? Any advice would be appreciated. Even swimming lessons or ballet classes or summer camps etc- we will consider anything!! Many Thanks!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The best bet in the summer is the pool either in your urbanizacion or the municipal pool and any local parks that offer enough shade (parks probably in the evening in the summer)
If not go to the ayuntamiento and see if they have any places left on the campamentos urbanos which are held in the local primary schools


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

irenemcl said:


> Hi,
> We have just moved to the San Juan area of Alicante with our 4 young children and would like to meet other families. We are starting our 6 year old and 4 year old in the local school in September and want them to meet some other children before then. Does anyone know of any groups we could join in the Alicante area?Or is there much going on in the Summer? Any advice would be appreciated. Even swimming lessons or ballet classes or summer camps etc- we will consider anything!! Many Thanks!!


You could try looking on the mums in Spain forum. They have info about such events.


----------

